
Micro-Apartments as a Solution to Cities' Affordable-Housing Crises - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/are-micro-apartments-a-good-solution-to-the-affordable-housing-crisis?mbid=rss
======
jseliger
While micro-apartments are a reasonable step, they're still not as good as
legalizing the building of more units: [http://www.amazon.com/TheRent-Too-
Damn-High-Matters-ebook/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/TheRent-Too-Damn-High-
Matters-
ebook/dp/B0078XGJXO?ie=UTF8&tag=thstsst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957)
and simplifying the process of doing so.

When demand outstrips supply of a good or service, prices rise. Some cities
have spent decades strangling the supply of housing:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/12/27/why-did-cities-freeze-
in-t...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/12/27/why-did-cities-freeze-in-
the-1970s/).

